# Death Star and Star Base Dioramas



## julianmaurice

*Death Star and Star Base Dioramas ++NEW IMAGES++*

Hi there, I'm new to this, so please be gentle. 
I have posted some images on the scifi models section, but I thought I'd post some pictures here to show off my creations.

I have been working with foamcore to create some modular playsets for my Kids. I use Photoshop to make the decals. Pls let me know what you think. 

First off is the Starbase Playset!

































Then the Death Star


----------



## SJF

That's some marvelous work you've done there. The Death Star photos look like they're right out of the movie. Your kids are very lucky. 

Sean


----------



## anmracing

Those look awesome!!! Looks like a lot of hard work went into those.

Good job!!!


----------



## julianmaurice

anmracing said:


> Those look awesome!!! Looks like a lot of hard work went into those.
> 
> Good job!!!


Hmm, The Death Star took me ages, but it was worth it in the end! the kids don't stop playing with it.

The second one didn't take so long as it is mainly box sections, the decals took the most time as I had to make them from scratch. 

Thanks for your feedback, positive comments make the hard work worthwhile.


----------



## Poseidon

What a marvelous job you did! I'm sure your kids are proud. You did an amazing job with the decals. Did you design them from scratch? Oh, and excellent photography! :thumbsup:


----------



## julianmaurice

Poseidon said:


> What a marvelous job you did! I'm sure your kids are proud. You did an amazing job with the decals. Did you design them from scratch? Oh, and excellent photography! :thumbsup:


Blush! you are too kind.

The decals are my own designs made using Photoshop Elements. I did use some textures and mattes taken from PC games to fill in the spaces. 

The backdrop is a mixture of images enlarged from the Star Wars Trench from the original movie and the Bladerunner Cityscape stuck onto mounting board.


----------



## roadrner

Some great stuff! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## julianmaurice

Thanks! it is great being able to show off my work on this forum and getting feedback just spurs me on to create more!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

Beautiful work, those are amazingly cool!

Are you printing the designs on decal paper and applying it directly to the foamboard? I wouldn't have thought it "glossy" enough for the decals to adhere smoothly.


----------



## julianmaurice

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Beautiful work, those are amazingly cool!
> 
> Are you printing the designs on decal paper and applying it directly to the foamboard? I wouldn't have thought it "glossy" enough for the decals to adhere smoothly.


Thanks for the comments.

In answer to your question, I use A4 label paper from my local office world store. You can print onto the paper using your printer. I just cut out the images, peel off the backing and apply. When I first started making the models I had a problem with the decals peeling off at the edges, I resolved the issue by altering the decals to include a tab that folds over the edges. 


For the floor of the Death Star I used a material called MacTac. It comes in bloody big rolls and is like a self adhesive gloss vinyl. It was quite hard to find and I had to buy it from a wholesaler in the uk via the internet. 

It's really hard to lay becuase once it attaches itself to the foamboard it can't be peeled off without damaging the board. I use a long ruler and carefully roll out the vinyl while smoothing out any bubbles with the ruler as I lay it. On the smaller areas it's not too hard.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

At first I thought those Star Wars dioramas were scenes from the film, which you had used as reference material! I didn't realise you'd actually made them! Amazing work!!!


----------



## julianmaurice

Here's some more images:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Wow! Hope the kids voted you Dad of the Year !!!

Amazing job.


----------



## julianmaurice

Yes, they do give me a lot of joy! 

Here are some more things I have made> 

My kids have invented a story about the "Toy Defence Force" and they pretend that their little robots and toys come alive at night and defend them from horribleness. 

I have built them bases that disguise themselves as books or boxes that they store their most precious things. It has helped my little one get over his fear of the dark.

here are some images:


----------



## julianmaurice

New Images of the playset at the top of the post.


----------

